# The latest & sometimes NOT so greatest Halloween trends



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I really wish someone could please explain to me these Halloween trends:

-Pastels
-Old pick up trucks
-The denim blue/teal color in all things

Can we please leave the pastels back in March & April for Easter please? It really got me when I saw those DotD figures in the At Home store that were pastel. DoTD stuff is SUPPOSED to be bright & vivid to celebrate the ancestors. It's kind of the whole point of the bright colors, they all represent something.
http://sddayofthedead.org/colors.htm

I LOVE vintage, 50s era pick up trucks & would kill to own one, but don't get the connection with Halloween OR Christmas but they've been popping up all over lately for the 2 holidays. I don't hate it & it doesn't upset me nearly as much as the other 2 things do, but I need an explanation if anyone has one.

Don't even get me started on the blue crap. I'm OK with the whole Teal Pumpkin thing (putting up a teal pumpkin to show you give out things that are allergen free), I'm good with that. But to me it's a such a "trendy" thing that seems like stuff for people who want "upscale" fall/Halloween decor but are above using the usual colors. 

Of course, YMMV on all of these & if they work for you I'm glad you've got something you like to put into your home &/or haunt. And I may even buy some of the stuff to give to others because I know they'd like it. 

But I'm the sort of person that like the look of "it looks like Halloween threw up in your house!" Same for Christmas. I don't want Tastefully Simple minimalistic stuff, no pine boughs, no white pumpkins, no fall leaves & rustic things, mo all white lights with just red balls on the tree, I want it too like like a 50s kitsch/vintage store threw up in my LR for Halloween & Christmas!!

Am I the only one that is confused by this stuff & what is the current trend you don't get or don't like?


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Teal pumpkins mean allergen free treats? I had no idea.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

The farmhouse look is super popular right now, which might have influenced denimy or indigo blues for fall.

As for pastels? Marketers probably trying to get young girls to get their parents to buy stuff during a holiday that mostly has masculine or macabre looking items. Either that or the pastel goths finally broke into mainstream decorating.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Been wondering why the pastel pumpkins all say: “thankful”. 
Don’t get me wrong, I am Thankful but It’s “Happy Halloween”. Maybe the pastel pumpkins are for Thanksgiving? 
HftB - I think you’re right about the “Farmhouse look”


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Bobbiejo said:


> Teal pumpkins mean allergen free treats? I had no idea.


https://www.foodallergy.org/education-awareness/teal-pumpkin-project

Technically it means you're handing out non-food treats. I hand out treat bags. The candy in them have no nuts, since the reaction to those can simply be contact anaphylaxis. I try to have one gluten free treat, one dairy free treat, and a few non-food treats to try to cover all the bases. I can't not hand out candy, but I very strongly believe that halloween should be for everyone who wants to participate.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I think the old pick-up truck thing is nostalgia-related. People remember when the family piled into the old farm truck and went to the pumpkin patch to pick pumpkins, drink apple cider and all that. That was part of what autumn meant. 

The same for Christmas. Going to the woods and hauling home a fresh cut tree in an old truck. Times were good. It represents a simpler time and plays to memories of family and home when things didn't seem as complicated or commercialized as they do now. 

I totally don't understand teal pumpkins for decorating and certainly not pastels for Day of the Dead or Halloween. Pastels just seem wrong for this time of year and goes against nature in my humble opinion. However, if that is what someone enjoys, I encourage their indulgence and appreciate experiencing it through their eyes!


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, the constant changing of stuff is done for one overriding reason - they want people to buy new decorations. Pastels are different, so they're hoping to grab a new audience, and get the trend chasers to grab something new. They're really not put out for us.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I couldn't agree more. I'm a pastel hater at all times of the year and when I started seeing pink pumpkins it just about put me over the edge. Like you, I want there to be no question as to which holiday I am celebrating, but all of the super sophisticated home decor bloggers with their oh so tasteful completely boring all neutral homes seem to love this stuff. They call it, "just a touch of fall".


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

More like just a touch of my boot up a pastel pumpkin's a**.


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Trying to appeal to the masses. I saw all the pastel stuff going on with at home. Kinda with the unicorn and mermaid phase. I hate to say I did buy one of the signs I loved the pastel gothic look when I was younger. ?


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I.Hate.Glitter.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

clowns_eat_people said:


> Trying to appeal to the masses. I saw all the pastel stuff going on with at home. Kinda with the unicorn and mermaid phase. I hate to say I did buy one of the signs I loved the pastel gothic look when I was younger. ?


There’s such a thing as a “pastel gothic look”? You have to be kidding me. Goth is dark, just the opposite of pastels. Too funny!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

*My Halloween truck: *


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> ...but all of the super sophisticated home decor bloggers with their oh so tasteful completely boring all neutral homes seem to love this stuff. They call it, "just a touch of fall".


You'll see the same thing come Christmas with those same people. It will be a basket of pine cones, some fresh pine boughs, a plaid ribbon or 2, a real tree with only strung popcorn or cranberries, some bowls of seasonal fruit, white lights & more pine cones.

Like I said, if it doesn't look like Christmas threw up in my house then it's not Christmas.

I really do understand that it's about bottom line & they gotta hook new customers some how but I hope in 10 years they'll look back at the pastels & blues & think "What were we thinking?!?!"

I'd also totally forgotten that pastel goth is a "thing." Just go to Youtube & look it up. It doesn't sound or look like traditional goth & I have no idea if the lyrical content is even the same because I couldn't listen to more than about 15 seconds of it.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

boo who? said:


> *My Halloween truck: *
> 
> View attachment 560871


Very nice!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I really wish I didn’t go to YouTube & search Pastel Goth.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Kdestra said:


> I really wish I didn’t go to YouTube & search Pastel Goth.


I'll take your wish as a cautionary tale and avoid it myself.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

RCIAG said:


> but I hope in 10 years they'll look back at the pastels & blues & think "What were we thinking?!?!".


Like burnt orange and avocado furniture from the 70s...thank the dark ones that those are dead and will never be...

....oh no....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not sure what makes it "goth." 

To me Goth is a very specific look usually involving lots of black. Black hair, black eyeliner & lots of it, black nail polish, etc. The music is usually dark &/or sad too & occasionally metal. Stuff like Bauhaus, Robert Smith & The Cure, maybe Marilyn Manson. I honestly can't think of any female goths off the top of my head right now but I know they're out there.

It sounds like dance/pop to me & it looks like a creepy Alice in Wonderland. I've no clue what the content of the songs are because I really can't understand what they're saying & I don't really care enough to google the lyrics.

So has the definition of goth changed or am I just a clueless fogey who actually knows who Bauhaus is or both?


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

The pastels are gross.

What is with all the spooky succulents this year? It's weird.

I LOVE the teal & blue stuff because teal/blue/purple/magenta is my personal color scheme (see my avatar, that's actually me). I love this stuff because it lets me use Halloween stuff in rooms that have that color scheme in my house year round. I made an iridescent skull YEARS ago for this.










As I live in TN the farm thing didn't strike me as new or trendy just the usual.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, the truck is a nostalgic thing for many, both for Christmas and Fall. (As said above, cutting down and hauling the tree, bringing in harvests and pumpkins, ect.)

The bright teal pumpkin is, in fact, a marker to set out for non food treats for ToT, so they know their kids can, for sure, have whatever is at your house.

The whites, grayish/light blues and grayish/sage greens are the more farmhouse look of decor for Fall and Thanksgiving...not so much meant for Halloween. I love my orange and black for Halloween, but I do love the whites/light gray blues for pumpkins for fall decor because that's what colors pumpkins actually come in, for real! I am currently growing blue and white pumpkins in my back yard! (I just bought a little light blue wood look pumpkin for my kitchen because it matches my normal kitchen decor and will stay out all year! Heck, I've had a light blue skull planter in my kitchen, too, since December, lol.) 

The pastel pinks, purples, ect...well, I've got nothing for that...a new trend, I'd suppose. I am not into it, for me, as they aren't natural Fall colors...but if it makes someone else happy and feel festive, or makes someone decorate for Fall/Halloween who normally wouldn't...well then I'm all for it!! Spread that festive spirit!!!!

As for people who decorate for Fall/Halloween/Christmas in natural things like leaves, pumpkins, grapevines, ect. (Fall) and pinecones, berries, greenery, woodland animals, ect. (Winter/Christmas)...well, count me in those people! I am, witchy, you could say, and celebrate holidays in a more natural way. Really, I celebrate more for the seasons, along with the holidays...so, for Halloween, you will see my home decorated in the natural ways of Fall with spooky, fun, magical, vintage, ect. Halloween added in with it. The same goes for Christmas...I decorate in the natural ways of Winter with touches of traditional Christmas, magic, wimsy, color, fun, ect. added in all over. For both holidays/seasons, it definitely still looks like the season/holiday threw up in my home, lol.

If you'd like to be technical, many people now days decorate for Halloween with gore, murder, horror movie characters, ect...and that really has little to do with Halloween, either...but it's become very popular to do so and that's the way Halloween has gone for many. Is it my thing? Not really, but I am happy others enjoy it and it helps more people to feel festive and have fun for the holiday!! Again, whatever gets people to celebrate!!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

ironmaiden said:


> I.Hate.Glitter.


I bought a bunch of stuff at Home Depot today and one of the boxes I was getting down from a high shelf, unbeknownst to me, had glitter piled up on top of it from the display props above it on the very top shelf....Of course when I tilted it towards me, all that glitter slid off the top and fell all over me....Unfortunately it was a very hot and sticky day so I was quite sweaty and it was like getting tar and feathered only with glitter...All over my hair, face, shirt, you name it.....I looked like one of those stupid vampires from Twilight only much older and fatter.....Yeah, I hate glitter too....ZR


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I am not tradtional at all. My house looks like Halloween threw up. I love it and I love everything about the dark creepy feel of it all. I do like orange, dark purple, and bright green added with the black, gold and slivers of Halloween. Christmas my house turns into WhoVille. Whites, bright pink. neon green, bright purple, and teal including a grinchmas tree and a 8 foot tall white upsidedown Christmas tree. I do not do pastle anything... So yeah I do not understand it at all...


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Yeah I don't think I could ever jump on the pastel Halloween train. I love the ole orange and black too much. I mean I guess its fun for spring time when you want spring time feel but love your macabre stuff? Idk. 

I feel like the old truck thing has been about a 3-4 year trend now. I don't mind that one so much. Not my thing but I like the ones with tons of pumpkins in the back. 

Alien and Dinosaurs used to bother me as Halloween themes but now I've kinda learned to embrace them. I'm just happy when people participate at all anymore.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> You'll see the same thing come Christmas with those same people. It will be a basket of pine cones, some fresh pine boughs, a plaid ribbon or 2, a real tree with only strung popcorn or cranberries, some bowls of seasonal fruit, white lights & more pine cones.
> 
> Like I said, if it doesn't look like Christmas threw up in my house then it's not Christmas.
> 
> .


but i really don't LIKE Christmas and i DO like the more natural, minimal 'Little House on the Prairie' old-fashioned xmas look.

but pumpkins is orange, dam( it!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

lilibat said:


> The pastels are gross.
> 
> What is with all the spooky succulents this year? It's weird.
> 
> ...


I iive in TN too and was going to say the same thing. Actually, I don't see anything farm truck for Halloween, its for fall/ Thanksgiving decor and then also Christmas. I've never seen truck Halloween stuff.

I do agree with hating on pastel Halloween, that DotD stuff at At Home is atrocious. 

I'm not crazy about all the cutesy pet decor....regular dogs and cats ( not skeleton) dressed in costumes or holding signs ect. , just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Bobbiejo said:


> Teal pumpkins mean allergen free treats? I had no idea.


Neither did I.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm just going to keep doing what I want to do.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

MacabreWeb said:


> Yeah I don't think I could ever jump on the pastel Halloween train. I love the ole orange and black too much. I mean I guess its fun for spring time when you want spring time feel but love your macabre stuff? Idk.
> 
> I feel like the old truck thing has been about a 3-4 year trend now. I don't mind that one so much. Not my thing but I like the ones with tons of pumpkins in the back.
> 
> Alien and Dinosaurs used to bother me as Halloween themes but now I've kinda learned to embrace them. I'm just happy when people participate at all anymore.


Hmm - maybe it'll appeal to those in the southern hemisphere more - Aussies, NZ etc, since it is technically spring there come halloween?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

ZombieRaider said:


> I looked like one of those stupid vampires from Twilight only much older and fatter.....Yeah, I hate glitter too....ZR


Thank you for that mental picture!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I do agree with hating on pastel Halloween, that DotD stuff at At Home is atrocious.
> 
> I'm not crazy about all the cutesy pet decor....regular dogs and cats ( not skeleton) dressed in costumes or holding signs ect. , just doesn't do anything for me.


Don’t get me started on “At Home” it’s a “Pastel Hell”

The only animals I like to see on Halloween are black cats, crows, bats & owls.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I do agree with hating on pastel Halloween, that DotD stuff at At Home is atrocious.
> 
> I'm not crazy about all the cutesy pet decor....regular dogs and cats ( not skeleton) dressed in costumes or holding signs ect. , just doesn't do anything for me.


Don’t get me started on “At Home” it’s a “Pastel Hell”

The only animals I like to see on Halloween are black cats, crows, bats & owls



Palladino said:


> I'm just going to keep doing what I want to do.


That’s exactly what We do. For my family it’s a harvest celebration aka Samhain.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I want to scoop up all the pastels for use in the spring so that I can extend my Halloween celebration without my brother noticing immediately upon visiting and feeling the need to say something.  

And I don't mind a little blue/teal creeping in since it tends to make the oranges, purples, and greens pop even more.


----------



## Dark Kumquat (Sep 2, 2018)

I don't even like the pastel stuff for easter, all my easter decorations are white and spring green. The only good thing about pastel halloween decorations is they are easy to paint orange or black, haha.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm not crazy about all the cutesy pet decor....regular dogs and cats ( not skeleton) dressed in costumes or holding signs ect. , just doesn't do anything for me.


I don't do cutsie at all. Halloween is supposed to be scary. It isn't supposed to be bright, it isn't supposed to be cheery, it's supposed to be dark and scary. As far as I'm concerned, anyone who isn't trying to scare people are doing it all wrong.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Palladino said:


> Neither did I.


Yeah it actually started a couple years back. I've participated, I try to get something for everyone. Obviously it's not in the budget for some which is okay.

Having a friend who was legit deathly allergic to everything kinda opened my eyes to the plight of kids with allergies. Yeah some people take advantage of allergy warnings, but it's all about the kids having a good time for me. I'll offer non-food options like stickers/spider rings/pencils.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't hate the old truck thing & have seen it in Christmas stuff for a while now but just this year I've seen it in Halloween too & was curious how it got moved over to both holidays.

And when I think of "natural" decor for any holiday this is what I think of, Colonial Williamsburg type stuff:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...b18a8c29c65_story.html?utm_term=.e532abb96e37

Or this ridiculous (IMHO), uber upscale, non-Christmas-threw-up Christmas decor:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...bffceae06_gallery.html?utm_term=.9431c303b017

A lot of the pics in that last link are VERY posh abodes, VERY upscale, VERY wealthy folks who most likely don't do their own decor or clean their own sparkling white kitchens (even some of the animals look miserable). I do like some of their trees, but for me there's several that don't look like Christmas at all & that smug looking dude in pic 73 needs to have that puss smacked right offa his face!



> "Christmas has become way too manic," says Luce. "It should be a quieter time to be at home with just a few beautiful decorations."


I don't disagree on the manic part, but dang dude, could you throw us a single red ribbon or something?!?

But like I said, those are VERY upscale homes & folks who would probably sneer at all of our holiday decor, no matter which holiday we decorate for, Easter, Yom Kippur, Samhain, etc.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> ...
> A lot of the pics in that last link are VERY posh abodes, VERY upscale, VERY wealthy folks who most likely don't do their own decor or clean their own sparkling white kitchens (*even some of the animals look miserable*). I do like some of their trees, but for me there's several that don't look like Christmas at all & that smug looking dude in pic 73 needs to have that puss smacked right offa his face!
> ...


Even the children don't look happy. Photo #60 for example. As for the animals, they are probably confused because they have never been allowed in those rooms before. I like some of those designs but the other ones with almost everything from the walls to the furniture being white I don't care for because I feel like it's very stark and boring and if you set a newspaper down, or a coffee cup, the whole room will look like someone broke in and vandalized it. These are good homes for people who don't actually live in their homes but wander around them like they are in a museum.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

These houses look very under-decorated and unfinished. I think #73 looks like he needs to fart lol


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm okay with it the other way around-- introducing dark, creepy design themes for things that normally aren't, to inject Halloween into every season. But going soft on the darkness during the time of year the weird and unconventional are meant to emerge in full force is just disappointing. Holiday decorations aren't supposed to be tasteful. 

For what it's worth, I don't mind the idea of pastel goth at all. The clash of softer colors and darker ideas is actually quite appealing to me. I guess I don't think the colors clash as much because I'd honestly welcome any palette for a goth style as long as it keeps a spooky edge. But that edge isn't in a lot of the examples I've seen. That's the problem: the design, not the colors.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

clowns_eat_people said:


> Trying to appeal to the masses. I saw all the pastel stuff going on with at home. Kinda with the unicorn and mermaid phase. I hate to say I did buy one of the signs I loved the pastel gothic look when I was younger. ?



I'm guilty of buying one of the unicorns.... but it was a black unicorn!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Wait, are you telling me my truck is IN STYLE now?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> A lot of the pics in that last link are VERY posh abodes, VERY upscale, VERY wealthy folks who most likely don't do their own decor or clean their own sparkling white kitchens (even some of the animals look miserable). I do like some of their trees, but for me there's several that don't look like Christmas at all & that smug looking dude in pic 73 needs to have that puss smacked right offa his face!
> 
> 
> I don't disagree on the manic part, but dang dude, could you throw us a single red ribbon or something?!?
> ...


I had to go specifically look for #73, but I got delayed at #40 with the boar's (pig? razorback?) head above the fireplace. How can you NOT have a Santa hat on that???????
Yup, every kid looks uncomfortable being in those rooms. 
I also noticed there were no cats..... because they know they'd have to cat-proof all those museum trees & such and that would detract from "the look".

Back on topic. I don't get pastels. But I'm OK with glitter and I almost died at ZombieRaider's story about being tarred with it! At least you couldn't hear me laughing!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There is a cat in ONE of those pics, one with parents & some kids & the cat as usual has that "WTF! PUT ME DOWN!" blurry look about him/her!!

I don't mind little bit of glitter but there are some retro vintage pieces I've seen around that are just thick with the stuff. For Christmas? Great! MORE GLITTER!! But for Halloween I prefer less. Some black glitter can work on the right piece in the right place with the right lighting, but the stuff that falls off when you look at it, no matter for what holiday, should be gone forever.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

ZombieRaider said:


> I bought a bunch of stuff at Home Depot today and one of the boxes I was getting down from a high shelf, unbeknownst to me, had glitter piled up on top of it from the display props above it on the very top shelf....Of course when I tilted it towards me, all that glitter slid off the top and fell all over me....Unfortunately it was a very hot and sticky day so I was quite sweaty and it was like getting tar and feathered only with glitter...All over my hair, face, shirt, you name it.....I looked like one of those stupid vampires from Twilight only much older and fatter.....Yeah, I hate glitter too....ZR


Oh why didn't you take a picture for us??!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Wait, are you telling me my truck is IN STYLE now?


I covet this truck & its contents.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Wait, are you telling me my truck is IN STYLE now?



Hubby would take that truck in a heartbeat. We are old car buffs and own several ourselves


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 10, 2010)

You know what Halloween trend I wish would disappear but hasn't for the last five years -- GLITTER. There is only one thing scary about glittery and that it's always impossible to get rid of afterwards. Halloween and Glitter is like Peanut Butter and Mayonnaise.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Someone mentioned the black succulents/cacti, I don't get that either. Did they think that just because a fake cacti/succulent is painted black it's oooooospooooookyyyyyyyyy?

Because it's not. It's just a fake black plant. What's so crazy is that some real cacti & succulents already look like alien plants without being black. 

Now the planters they're in can be kinda cool or cute like the ones Target has this year. I really want one of each of these (if not more) & I'll take out the fake plant & put some real ones in instead.























About a month ago I bought some fake succulents at 70% off Michaels so they were all less than a $1 each. I took every single fake plant out of them & drilled holes in the bottom of the planter & when summer is over (ANY TIME NOW MOTHER NATURE!!) I'll replant some of my cacti & succulents in them to bring them inside because the planters are pretty cool looking.

Don't even get me started on those cacti they've dyed orange, purple, yellow, green, etc. Granted they will stay that color for a while since they grow so slowly, but any new growth won't be that color. 

That said, that did not stop me from buying a couple of those colorful cacti anyway mostly because I'm sucker for those type of plants & they needed to be rescued from Walmart where they were dying.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

lisa48317 said:


> I'm guilty of buying one of the unicorns.... but it was a black unicorn!


I just want the mermaid and unicorn stuff for every day decor not to go with my Halloween stuff, I love unicorns and mermaids!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My cousin's 7 year old daughter has just discovered unicorns & they're THE BESTEST EVAR!! I'd buy them for her & actually just bought a set of kitchen towels at Homegoods that had a Thanksgiving unicorn on them! It was literally a unicorn with a pilgrim hat on & it's rainbow was fall colored!

Do I want that in my house? Nope. But she LOVED them! So someone is buying some of this stuff & sometimes it's us!!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

You're all familiar with traditional Goths, which is usually a mix of romantic, victorian, vampire and maybe medieval goths, then you've got the cyber goths, pastel goths, gothic lolitas, glam goths, burlesque goth, gothabilly, white goths [ghostly not angelic], and casual goths. 
There's a blurring into punk sub-types with punk goths and steampunk goths, which then splits off into the many varieties of punk, eco punk, solar punk, diesel punk, pop punk, rock punk, rockabilly/psychobilly, old school punks.
People find something they like, but maybe all the aspects of it don't really fit who they are, or they're not inclined to be as extravagant as other's are in the crowd. Instead of hammering themselves down to fit the One Style, they find or create a niche where they can do their own thing, and there's usually a handful of other people willing to join them. Eventually the original namesake no longer fits, but coming up with a new name for the style is weird.

Classic trucks might be making a comeback because newer trucks are getting uglier with every new model. Or, more realistically, retro looks are coming back around for a while, as they do at least once a decade. It's fun to see the 50's/60's Halloween decor style pop back up. 

I'm not a fan of Current Topic and bland pop culture references in Halloween stuff, but that tends to only be among the diy-type, so it's easy enough to avoid. The snarky-lazy-costumes are tiresome as well. There's a difference between not getting the costume you want but still trying, and someone who picked up one of those 'this is my costume' shirts and called it good enough.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

The only old truck I associate with Halloween is the one in Jeepers Creepers....ZR


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i don't think Halloween has to be scary..at least not as folks do it today I think it should be fun. I don't do slasher/chainsaw/make ya piss yer pants stuff. I don't love the pastels, either. 

Give me good old vintage/vintage inspired stuff and i'm happy as a hawg in slop.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i don't think Halloween has to be scary..at least not as folks do it today I think it should be fun. I don't do slasher/chainsaw/make ya piss yer pants stuff. I don't love the pastels, either.
> 
> Give me good old vintage/vintage inspired stuff and i'm happy as a hawg in slop.


I feel the same. I don't feel like Halloween needs to be scary, it can be mystic and macabre or lighthearted. 

I'm not a fan of gore. I watch slasher flicks, I love 80s/90s ones, but I'm not into like Saw and Hostel and have nothing against those who are. I feel like over abundance of gore isn't scary, its just gross. I'm about atmosphere, the unknown, the taboo, the other. Creating a feel without just putting disemboweled props and jump scares. 

When I've gone to a haunted house I seen a prop of a woman who was strapped down on a medical table screaming and violently jolting, it was super loud. It was startling cause it was loud but I found it more obnoxious than anything. It didn't scare me it mostly pestered me. Then I seen someone dressed as a clown, they didn't jump around and act whacky, they didn't roar, they just stood there ominously staring, THAT freaked me out. The silence, the stillness, it didn't need theatrics. 

Again, no offense of course to anyone into the things, what I love about the holiday is the different ways we celebrate it, to each their own. I don't think there is a right or a wrong way, as long as you're having fun, especially as a community, its an awesome thing. Be it smiling pumpkins and dogs in costumes or someone wearing a small intestine like a boa, do you.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MacabreWeb said:


> ...or someone wearing a small intestine like a boa, do you.


Hahahaha!!!  Omgoodness, this made me laugh out loud...and I continue to giggle. It was SO not what I was expecting to read after smiling pumpkins and dogs in costumes!! LOL, thank you for that! I needed that laugh!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Terrormaster said:


> You know what Halloween trend I wish would disappear but hasn't for the last five years -- GLITTER. There is only one thing scary about glittery and that it's always impossible to get rid of afterwards. Halloween and Glitter is like Peanut Butter and Mayonnaise.


I even hate glitter glued to greeting cards. It gets all over my hands and house. Yuck


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

the dogman said:


> You're all familiar with traditional Goths, which is usually a mix of romantic, victorian, vampire and maybe medieval goths, then you've got the cyber goths, pastel goths, gothic lolitas, glam goths, burlesque goth, gothabilly, white goths [ghostly not angelic], and casual goths.
> There's a blurring into punk sub-types with punk goths and steampunk goths, which then splits off into the many varieties of punk, eco punk, solar punk, diesel punk, pop punk, rock punk, rockabilly/psychobilly, old school punks.
> People find something they like, but maybe all the aspects of it don't really fit who they are, or they're not inclined to be as extravagant as other's are in the crowd. Instead of hammering themselves down to fit the One Style, they find or create a niche where they can do their own thing, and there's usually a handful of other people willing to join them. Eventually the original namesake no longer fits, but coming up with a new name for the style is weird.


Are you equating the pastel Halloween with pastel goths? 

I am a goth, have been for decades, so...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Terrormaster said:


> You know what Halloween trend I wish would disappear but hasn't for the last five years -- GLITTER. There is only one thing scary about glittery and that it's always impossible to get rid of afterwards. Halloween and Glitter is like Peanut Butter and Mayonnaise.


My friend calls Glitter “the herpes of crafting”


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> There is only one thing scary about glittery


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...lping-daughter-make-Valentine-s-Day-card.html


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

the dogman said:


> Eventually the original namesake no longer fits, but coming up with a new name for the style is weird.


Why is coming up with a new name for a style weird? Not criticizing, just curious. I'd want to have a name that fits closer to what I'm doing than the original name, especially when the old name doesn't really fit. I'd want my own label that I gave myself, but that's just me. I'm still curious as to what makes pastel goth, "goth." 

Halloween pastels are weird, pastel goths are just doing their own thing which I highly admire. Though now I am too old & lazy to bother with any kind of specific "drag" on a daily basis!! If I'm awake & fully dressed it's a good day! If I've taken my meds, even better!!

Speaking of glitter, my aunt "loads" all her cards with various "glitters" depending on the season. It's never the herpes glitter, it's usually the shaped glitter, like pumpkins for Halloween, trees for Christmas, eggs for Easter, etc. 

We've learned that if we get a card from her to open it over the trash can.

I agree with dogman on the new truck thing. There's a few I like but I'd rather have one of those old 50s era trucks than a new Dodge Ram. I can barely climb into some of them. We're actually looking for a pick-up & my husband has very specific requirements, none of which I'm sure of but like I am with purses & shoes, he'll know it when he sees it!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

ZombieRaider said:


> I bought a bunch of stuff at Home Depot today and one of the boxes I was getting down from a high shelf, unbeknownst to me, had glitter piled up on top of it from the display props above it on the very top shelf....Of course when I tilted it towards me, all that glitter slid off the top and fell all over me....Unfortunately it was a very hot and sticky day so I was quite sweaty and it was like getting tar and feathered only with glitter...All over my hair, face, shirt, you name it.....I looked like one of those stupid vampires from Twilight only much older and fatter.....Yeah, I hate glitter too....ZR


ZR, _"getting tar and feathered only with glitter" _- this had me LMAO. I too hate glitter; I used to have a home daycare and you can never get the stuff out of your house. I even get a wee bit perturbed when guests come to my Halloween party with glitter on their costumes. The stuff sticks to everything!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Speaking of glitter, my aunt "loads" all her cards with various "glitters" depending on the season. It's never the herpes glitter, it's usually the shaped glitter, like pumpkins for Halloween, trees for Christmas, eggs for Easter, etc.


I do this LOL I consider that confetti and not glitter though. Glitters much more invasive, still love it tho! 

Yes, tis I who is apart of the problem, SPARKLES SPARKLES FOR EVERYONE BUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH..... though I agree, I'm, not a super fan of stuff completely encrusted in glitter.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

People develop attachments to whatever originally got them into whatever their current style is, so letting go of that and adopting a new name can be uncomfortable. Figuring out a new name that adequately describes what you've got going on may not be simple or as easy as just defining it as a branch off of another look. 

lilibat, my intention isn't to equate one with the other, but to illustrate that people enjoy things that mash together in a jarring or unexpected way. Lisa Frank'd tarot cards are a wild mix, but they're out there and a bunch of people like them. Pastel Halloween items are just another thing that make me tilt my head and say 'huh, okay'.

I don't personally define much of what I am anymore because nothing fits all that well, so creating dividing lines for what is in-group and what is out-group [and in need of a different name] is lost on me. My interests are so mixed and mashed, the people I work with can't make heads or tails of me. I seem to be always surprising them. Saying 'wanna see something cool' and pulling jarred eyeballs out of my pocket probably didn't help any.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well damn, now you guys all have me wondering if I should be more conscious of the type of candy I hand out. I never heard of this whole teal pumpkin thing!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It started a couple of years ago but I'm not really sure where or when. If you think you've got kids that need it then go for it! 

https://www.foodallergy.org/education-awareness/teal-pumpkin-project


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I have no idea. I guess I’m old school and figured that the kids with allergies would still come to my door and the parents would comb thru their stash at the end of the night and confiscate the offenders!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

MacabreWeb said:


> When I've gone to a haunted house I seen a prop of a woman who was strapped down on a medical table screaming and violently jolting, it was super loud. It was startling cause it was loud but I found it more obnoxious than anything. It didn't scare me it mostly pestered me. Then I seen someone dressed as a clown, they didn't jump around and act whacky, they didn't roar, they just stood there ominously staring, THAT freaked me out. The silence, the stillness, it didn't need theatrics.


My daughter has an opportunity to work at a haunted house this year, but she was concerned with what she could do that's scary for her audition next week. Since she's a cute little blonde thing, I told her to do something like ghostly school-girlish with black eyes and talk in a whispery /hissing voice. And since this is one where the actor's can touch you, to just lightly brush her fingers over their hair or whatever. That's a heck of a lot creepier than loud & grabby!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

the dogman said:


> People develop attachments to whatever originally got them into whatever their current style is, so letting go of that and adopting a new name can be uncomfortable. Figuring out a new name that adequately describes what you've got going on may not be simple or as easy as just defining it as a branch off of another look.
> 
> lilibat, my intention isn't to equate one with the other, but to illustrate that people enjoy things that mash together in a jarring or unexpected way. Lisa Frank'd tarot cards are a wild mix, but they're out there and a bunch of people like them. Pastel Halloween items are just another thing that make me tilt my head and say 'huh, okay'.
> 
> I don't personally define much of what I am anymore because nothing fits all that well, so creating dividing lines for what is in-group and what is out-group [and in need of a different name] is lost on me. My interests are so mixed and mashed, the people I work with can't make heads or tails of me. I seem to be always surprising them. Saying 'wanna see something cool' and pulling jarred eyeballs out of my pocket probably didn't help any.


I'm mostly an antiquity/tacky graveyard goth and always have been.

Honestly the only goths I know who still dabble in pastel aren't really happy with the pastel Halloween stuff. Even they have limits. 

I only get like 1.4 ToTs but I satill put out a Teal pumpkin and I have baggies with candy and baggies with non candy toys. Of course I get so few I usually give one of each.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Dear god I hate glitter with a fiery passion. STOP PUTTING GLITTER ON HALLOWEEN DECORATIONS!!!!!!!

Save that craft herpes for Christmas at least :/

The old truck thing. Nostalgia. I think it's more of a Christmas thing or late Autumn thing then Halloween but...yeah. Nostalgia.

And while not on the topic of this thread...I did see people mentioning Unicorns and Mermaids. I love them. I've always loved Unicorns since I was a kid and the fact that EVERYONE is making Unicorn stuff is just...awesome. Mermaids I've never been crazy about but I'm starting to dig them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I have no idea. I guess I’m old school and figured that the kids with allergies would still come to my door and the parents would comb thru their stash at the end of the night and confiscate the offenders!


I think a lot of parents do that very thing. Some probably feel like their kid's allergy is their problem, not yours, so they'll go through it all at the end of the night. And I guess if your kid is that allergic that they can't even be around a Snickers bar they'd figure out another way around the problem.

I don't have an allergic child or know any personally & if they've come to my door it wasn't ever mentioned. And if someone did mention it I'd happily oblige them by giving them JUST the non-edible stuff. 

I've been giving out candy and other stuff in goody bags for years & never had a complaint. I don't separate it but I do give out non-edibles too, Halloween rubber duckies, bracelets, cool pens, Halloween buttons, etc. along with a full-sized candy bar & some gum.

A trend I've also noticed this year is just painting stuff black. I think that's where unicorns & mermaids come in. They'll take a regular thing, a cacti, a unicorn, a mermaid, etc. & just paint it black & try to pass it off as Halloween stuff.

Nope. It's still just a thing painted black. Yes, you can use it for Halloween but you can also use it the rest of the year (which is kinda cool) but just because it's black doesn't mean it's a Halloween thing.

When I think of Halloween mermaids I think of scary ones or the skelly mermaids, usually showing up in a water theme or pirate theme. The rest of the year gimme the pretty ones, at Halloween gimme the crazy weird ones.

Anyone see Cabin In the Woods? THAT was as scary merman & unicorn!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My only aversion to the teal pumpkin thing is they are campaigning specifically for non-food treats. 

I do have a range of treats that are purposely chosen with allergies in mind, and have an array of various allergen free options, but expect the child/adult to know what they are allergic to. (I've only ever known of one person allergic to pixie stix, for instance, and they only needed a blue not a red as it was a dye allergy )

I do have non-food items as well, but they are generally given in addition to the candy, not instead of.


----------



## Psy-Ko (Aug 16, 2014)

The bad thing is some kid with a peanut allergy is going to die because someone just though teal pumpkins were pretty and didn't understand not to hand out resses pieces if they had a blue pumpkin on the porch.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Psy-Ko said:


> The bad thing is some kid with a peanut allergy is going to die because someone just though teal pumpkins were pretty and didn't understand not to hand out resses pieces if they had a blue pumpkin on the porch.


That could be serious! Maybe they should come with a warning label.

I hope parents are conscientious, and responsible, enough to go through their kids treats and not rely on a trendy colored pumpkin whoes meaning may not be common knowledge.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2017)

Lmao!!! Love that truck!!!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

As someone with multiple food allergies, I do appreciate the teal pumpkin project...but honestly, it's still on the parents (and the kids, if they're old enough) to check or double-check their candy to make sure it doesn't contain allergens. 

I was diagnosed with my first few food allergies a few years prior to the end of my trick-or-treating career. Since I was a teen, I was old enough that my parents trusted me to make sure what I was eating was safe (and since I didn't want to get incredibly sick, I did, lol). I always went out trick-or-treating with a couple friends, so it was easy enough to find a solution...after we got done collecting, we'd go to someone's house, dump our candy out on the ground, and trade until my stash was allergen-free and everyone else was satisfied with what they had.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

In addition to the big bowl of assorted full size chocolate bars,(and Skittles & Starburst for the non chocolate candy) we also have a bowl of small toys and PlayDoh.
We always tell the kids they can select whatever candy they want as well as a toy. We have had kids tell us they cant have chocolate or nuts and select the Skittles or Starburst or even just take a toy.
Fortunately it has worked out well so far


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

Tannasgach said:


> ZR, _"getting tar and feathered only with glitter" _- this had me LMAO. I too hate glitter; I used to have a home daycare and you can never get the stuff out of your house. I even get a wee bit perturbed when guests come to my Halloween party with glitter on their costumes. The stuff sticks to everything!


There is only one unfortunate way to be sure you get rid of all the glitter....


You must burn down the house.

Like most of you I hate the glitter trend and was happy to see Michaels pull back on that some this year. I didnt even know there was a pastel Halloween, but it is an abomination. I do not have a problem with purple or green accents to orange and black, but any more colors or shades and I feel like the colors of the Holiday will have been too watered down.


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hate glitter but like the pastel trend. Not totally done but this is what I got so far.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I think the farm truck thing may have come from the Jeepers Creepers movies (BEATINGU). As far as recent trends that I cant wait to see go away, and I know I'm going to take some heat for saying it,....clowns. Everywhere I look. Cigar chomping, pointy chinned, vape smoking, Betelgeuse voiced, live video streaming clowns. There is no originality in it at all any more. I understand it's a common phobia that needs to be exploited, but there is just so much of the same character I can take. VERY rarely do I see a clown character that is even remotely original anymore. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE me some Pennywise, Twisty and Violator because they are original, have background and are unique characters that are very different from each other aside from appearing as clowns. I'm just tired of the same ole stamped out clown for the sake of having a clown a lot of haunts are doing.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Oak Lane Cemetery said:


> I think the farm truck thing may have come from the Jeepers Creepers movies (BEATINGU). As far as recent trends that I cant wait to see go away, and I know I'm going to take some heat for saying it,....clowns. Everywhere I look. Cigar chomping, pointy chinned, vape smoking, Betelgeuse voiced, live video streaming clowns. There is no originality in it at all any more. I understand it's a common phobia that needs to be exploited, but there is just so much of the same character I can take. VERY rarely do I see a clown character that is even remotely original anymore. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE me some Pennywise, Twisty and Violator because they are original, have background and are unique characters that are very different from each other aside from appearing as clowns. I'm just tired of the same ole stamped out clown for the sake of having a clown a lot of haunts are doing.



I agree on the clowns. Its the worst theme for pay haunted houses. They just throw some neon paint on the walls and put people in cheap clown make up or masks. No real scare or horror involved. It only works for a small section of the population.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Honestly, I find REAL clowns scarier than the "scary" clowns. If I had a choice of a person in a scary clown mask or a real clown, I'll take the scary clown any day all day.


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

If we are talking about haunted house trends, I hate the trend of haunted houses lacking one coherent theme. One room you are in an insane asylum and the next you are in a toxic waste spill full of zombies. The worst part is most places pretend that their different houses each have a theme, but they cannot keep it consistent throughout the haunt. They have to have something different in each room. Why not do variations on the theme in each room, or better yet tell a story and build people’s fear and anticipation as they move thru the house. If you are doing an asylum stick with it until the end. Most places are big enough that they have several houses on their property so they have a variety of themes anyways. Justs shows me a lack of creativity when you have to throw out every Halloween theme into your single house.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

VenomStorm said:


> If we are talking about haunted house trends, I hate the trend of haunted houses lacking one coherent theme. One room you are in an insane asylum and the next you are in a toxic waste spill full of zombies. The worst part is most places pretend that their different houses each have a theme, but they cannot keep it consistent throughout the haunt. They have to have something different in each room. Why not do variations on the theme in each room, or better yet tell a story and build people’s fear and anticipation as they move thru the house. If you are doing an asylum stick with it until the end. Most places are big enough that they have several houses on their property so they have a variety of themes anyways. Justs shows me a lack of creativity when you have to throw out every Halloween theme into your single house.


I agree. I like a haunted house that can keep the theme all the way through and is creative.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

VenomStorm said:


> If we are talking about haunted house trends, I hate the trend of haunted houses lacking one coherent theme. One room you are in an insane asylum and the next you are in a toxic waste spill full of zombies. The worst part is most places pretend that their different houses each have a theme, but they cannot keep it consistent throughout the haunt. They have to have something different in each room. Why not do variations on the theme in each room, or better yet tell a story and build people’s fear and anticipation as they move thru the house. If you are doing an asylum stick with it until the end. Most places are big enough that they have several houses on their property so they have a variety of themes anyways. Justs shows me a lack of creativity when you have to throw out every Halloween theme into your single house.


Agreed entirely. Back when I was doing semi-pro haunts, my haunts had a single theme and told a story beginning to end. But that actually takes work and it's easier to throw a bunch of stuff together and do nothing but jump scares. It's why I'm really not impressed by many, if any pro haunts anymore. They all take the easy way out and prefer the easy, cheap scares over the intricate, visceral ones. If you're not going to try, why bother?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Cephus404 said:


> Agreed entirely. Back when I was doing semi-pro haunts, my haunts had a single theme and told a story beginning to end. But that actually takes work and it's easier to throw a bunch of stuff together and do nothing but jump scares. It's why I'm really not impressed by many, if any pro haunts anymore. They all take the easy way out and prefer the easy, cheap scares over the intricate, visceral ones. If you're not going to try, why bother?


I think it is a money game for many any more. Some see it as a quick and easy way to make a buck. It’s usually obvious if the owner’s heart is in it or not. It’s just a job, unfortunately.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

X-Pired said:


> I think it is a money game for many any more. Some see it as a quick and easy way to make a buck. It’s usually obvious if the owner’s heart is in it or not. It’s just a job, unfortunately.


It can be both, but if it's just a job, then they need to find a new line of work. Because if it's just a way to make money, everyone going through the haunt knows it because your heart just isn't in it. It's why I avoid pro-haunts anymore. They're just not any good.


----------



## queenswake (Aug 17, 2016)

I was never into and now am completely over all of the animal skeletons. Every year it's a different animal skeleton. Last year the dog skeletons at Costco sold very slowly. And now every store has some sort of animal skeleton. I like the mermaid skeleton as it's "human" and is a great addition to a nautical or pirate theme. But enough with all of the animals. 

So far this year, there is nothing new that has really caught my eye. Usually there is always at least something at Home Goods/Marshalls/TJ that catches my eye and I end up getting, but so far nothing. 

I agree that some things are now way overdone, such as the pickup trucks. I like them and have some of it, but the red pickup with the Christmas tree in the back is so overdone on everything for Christmas decor.


----------



## PumpkinsKiss (Sep 10, 2018)

I don't hate the pastel pumpkin trend , but I will say it's not my personal taste. Would rather have pale pink pumpkins than bright neon yellow ones, might have something to do with my eyes though. Bright colors give me a migraine. The only recent Halloween trend I can't stand is how stores have began jacking the prices up on poorly made goods! I also HATE anything glittery for Halloween, I mean who thought of that? It never comes out of your carpet or clothes and even just brushing past a glittery sign at the store has me going home in a glitter bomb!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The biggest thing I've bought this year is that mermaid skelly. The rest of my money has gone to Dollar Tree, a few things at Michaels, some Zulily stuff & Etsy.

I haven't made it to Target or Walmart since they've put up their stuff but I'm sure I'll spend some money at those stores too. 

The animal skellys have been overdone & not even in the right way but I get their appeal. The only animal skelly that REALLY chaps my butt is the spider skelly. Every time I see one I wanna scream "SPIDERS DON'T HAVE INTERNAL SKELETONS! THEY HAVE EXOSKELETONS!!"

Those exoskeletons when shed look like a spider, not what would look like the inside skeleton of a spider. We've all come across one too. You think it's a spider but it's more like a weird hollow spider.

I don't know why it bothers me but it does. I'm not even a big spider fan (nor am I terrified of them either) but at least the other animal skeletons are of things that actually have skeletons inside.


----------



## Dark Kumquat (Sep 2, 2018)

What really bothers me about the animal skeletons is they always give them ears. Ears are cartilage, not bone so shouldn't be on a skeleton. I saw the spider skeletons for the first time yesterday and had the same reaction you did, why!?!?


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

The animals are good. As in good things to hate on for Halloween. I didnt mind when I saw bats and rats and other normal Halloween associated animals. Along those lines, I do not get nor like the dinosaur trend. Dragons, I could get if you are doing a haunted castle theme but dinosaurs? Its probably people cashing in on Jurassic World, but still, dinosaurs arent particularly scary nor do they have any relation with Halloween. And dinosaur skeletons are even funnier. Soooo your theme is paleontologist dig?


----------



## GirlNo3Belcher (Sep 25, 2017)

Just want to add in another vote for "WHY GLITTER?" Last weekend I saw a raven on a skull. I walked closer and the raven is covered in glitter. Why? Why glitter? What kind of sense does a glitter-covered raven make?


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Glitter... Pastels and jewel tones... The constant "what's hot this year... MAKE EVERYTHING THAT." Dinosaurs which is now followed by dragons! Glitter. Everything skeleton even if they don't have an actual skeleton. Glitter. Aliens? So glad that seems to have died back.

The need for rainbow lighting in EVERYTHING. Like "Oh, that's a cool jack-o-lantern..." *presses 'try me button'* "But why is it rainbow?"

Did I mention glitter?

Also, the constant need to make everything a damn pop culture reference.

And glitter... I freaking hate glitter.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

kuroneko said:


> Glitter... Pastels and jewel tones... The constant "what's hot this year... MAKE EVERYTHING THAT." Dinosaurs which is now followed by dragons! Glitter. Everything skeleton even if they don't have an actual skeleton. Glitter. Aliens? So glad that seems to have died back.
> 
> The need for rainbow lighting in EVERYTHING. Like "Oh, that's a cool jack-o-lantern..." *presses 'try me button'* "But why is it rainbow?"
> 
> ...


So much YES to this post! 

I think most if not all of it boils down to mass consumerism and a marketing strategy to make Halloween appealing to the non-Halloween lover by appealing to their need to COLLECT all the cool trendy things they see on instagram.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's exactly what the pastels feel like, something someone would buy because it would look cool on their Insta. Barf.

I think the dragon trend came right after Game of Thrones. They are pretty cool looking in person, at least the ginormous one in Home Depot looked good even without a fogger attached. I have zero need for one but I could see how it could work in the right setting, same with the dinosaurs, you just gotta do it properly & have the right display for it.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Dark Kumquat said:


> What really bothers me about the animal skeletons is they always give them ears. Ears are cartilage, not bone so shouldn't be on a skeleton. I saw the spider skeletons for the first time yesterday and had the same reaction you did, why!?!?


I think they do the ears in bone because it only takes an instant to identify what animal it is your looking at....Take the ears away and your turning your head sideways trying to figure out what it is exactly....I understand the irritation though.....ZR


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I love skeleton animals. Bats, mice, dogs etc. Spiders are my favorite one. I don't care if its accurate. I like the look and that it won't dry rot or get moldy like fabric spiders. I hate things encrusted in glitter. I don't care for day of the dead or dinosaurs or pastel pumpkins. I also can't stand the need to put color changing lights in every freaking thing. I detest all these dumb phrases they love to put on almost every halloween item. So many things I would have bought if it hadn't included "hey pumpkin" or "witch better have my candy" or "if you got it haunt it"


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to laugh at all the stuff that was just basic household goods around my childhood, that are now showing up as "haunted." Haunted movie projector? Haunted microphone, seriously? Shure still sells those! 

I guess if it's old and unfamiliar, it's spooky. I suppose that will describe me eventually. Maybe already does...


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

SkeleTom said:


> I have to laugh at all the stuff that was just basic household goods around my childhood, that are now showing up as "haunted." Haunted movie projector? Haunted microphone, seriously? Shure still sells those!
> 
> I guess if it's old and unfamiliar, it's spooky. I suppose that will describe me eventually. Maybe already does...


I got one of those microphones because I liked it but your right....I'm still brainstorming how I can actually use the thing....LOL....The best I've come up with so far is put it on top of a tombstone with some kind of Radio DJ epitaph.....ZR


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

VenomStorm said:


> If we are talking about haunted house trends, I hate the trend of haunted houses lacking one coherent theme.


I must agree with the sentiment here. To me a single coherent theme is the best type of haunted house. There should be plenty of effort placed in the story. I am not a fan of the ones with lots of dark rooms with people jumping out and screaming at the customers. However, I do understand why they often do it. First many of these are run on a small budget. The result is it is better to recycle the same rooms over several years with minimal changes. Many are being put together by volunteers that want to be able to build their own room.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I LOVE DotD but it's not really supposed to be for Halloween, it's its own holiday on Nov. 1 so the stuff for it should be out now with Halloween/Fall stuff. So yes, it's a skeleton, it's not really a Halloween skeleton even though that's where they stick it. At least most stores try to keep it all together.

While I do have some stuff because I just love the look, it's not my main attraction. I stick a few of the DotD skulls in with the other skulls I have, I try not to over use them because I could easily fall into that particular collection abyss.

I did buy a couple of the DotD wooden wall hangings & votives from Dollar Tree, but for the most part I feel like it's not MY holiday so I just don't really go there big time.

Though I do HATE the DotD pastel stuff At Home has. That's just wrong & bandwagon jumping. I posted previously that the bright colors all have a meaning & turning them pastel is just a money grub because they think some people will buy anything skeleton related no matter what the color or meaning.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I loath the DotD bride at Home Goods. That thing is hideous. DotD is symbolic & starkly beautiful not some cheap blackeyed ghoul 



RCIAG said:


> Though I do HATE the DotD pastel stuff At Home has. That's just wrong & bandwagon jumping. I posted previously that the bright colors all have a meaning & turning them pastel is just a money grub because they think some people will buy anything skeleton related no matter what the color or meaning.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The one from last year was much better:


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't mind the dinosaurs & animal skellies. They are no worse than aliens or pirates in the _Not At All Halloween_ category. Those big blow-up T-rex costumes never fail to crack me up!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

gotta say...I was telling my sister about this thread and she said 'wait a minute...aren't these the same people who started HALLOWEEN Christmas trees?' LOL...I think she has a point.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

wickedwillingwench said:


> gotta say...I was telling my sister about this thread and she said 'wait a minute...aren't these the same people who started HALLOWEEN Christmas trees?' LOL...I think she has a point.


WELL......................... possibly


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

boo who? said:


> I don't mind the dinosaurs & animal skellies. They are no worse than aliens or pirates in the _Not At All Halloween_ category. Those big blow-up T-rex costumes never fail to crack me up!


I don't really get pirates, unless you live in a coastal town or city, and you do lots of ghosts and skeletons. I could see it working in a New England fishing village, or a Florida beach town, but overall I agree that the pirate theme is not my favorite. 

With regards to UFO’s and aliens, I would never personally do a UFO haunt, but I think they have now become a part of our modern mythology. Just like vampires, werewolves, and witches entered the lexicon centuries ago because people were scared of the unknown, aliens offer the same thing today in a modern world with a greater, but still limited grasp of science. So I’m ok with alien haunts. I mean imagine a creepy little big eyed gray alien peering into your bedroom. Nightmare inducing.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I personally love the alien props and being a dino freak I had to get this years Sabertooth cat from HD. I have several 3D dinosaur movies I love and never get tired of watching.

I say bring on more dino skellys


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

wickedwillingwench said:


> gotta say...I was telling my sister about this thread and she said 'wait a minute...aren't these the same people who started HALLOWEEN Christmas trees?' LOL...I think she has a point.


Yeah but that's a trend we "get" & LIKE!!


----------

